# Body burning Protein instead of Fats??!!



## IronSlingah (Jan 9, 2004)

I was reading on another forum that if you do a low carb low fat high protein diet that your body will start to burn protein for energy and actually store the fat your eating is this true?

I thought protein was the last hope for fuel as far as the body is concerned with carbs and fats being at the top.


----------



## Premo55 (Jan 9, 2004)

Yes, this is true, this is exactly why during a dieting phase you need to consume more protein because some will inevitably be wasted.

Peace.


----------



## LAM (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IronSlingah *_
> I was reading on another forum that if you do a low carb low fat high protein diet that your body will start to burn protein for energy and actually store the fat your eating is this true?
> 
> I thought protein was the last hope for fuel as far as the body is concerned with carbs and fats being at the top.



that information is incorrect.  that amount of substrate from protein that is oxidized for energy is determined by many factors


----------



## IronSlingah (Jan 10, 2004)

Ok so bottom line is a (50-30-20 P-F-C) diet safe and effective? I really dont want my body eating my proteins over fats.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 10, 2004)

Thats ratio is fine.  If you would like to lessen the risk of muscle burning take amino acids and glutamine.  This will save the incomplete proteins.  Although they are normally completed when you eat it with a complete source.  Rather be safe than sorry.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## tjwes (Jan 11, 2004)

Just take in a gram and a half of protein per pound of bodyweight as a rule and bump it up a few of the days of the week.You`ll be OK it`s just a bit of overanalyzing.


----------

